# Ouverture des fichiers .ASP



## vaikuntha (12 Janvier 2007)

Salut,
Comment ouvrir les fichiers  .ASP? En loc, factures Alice qui seraient en PDF...
Thanks et à +


----------



## DualG4 (12 Janvier 2007)

As tu essay&#233; de renommer le fichier en .PDF ?

(Normalement ASP est le pendant des fichiers JSP pour les serveurs microsoft)


----------



## vaikuntha (12 Janvier 2007)

C'est fait, ça marche, c'était simple, merci.


----------



## vaikuntha (12 Janvier 2007)

Au fait, est-il possible de faire en sorte qu'OS X reconnaisse systématiquement les fichiers .ASP comme des fichiers .PDF et donc puisse les ouvrir sans avoir à les renommer à chaque fois?


----------



## DualG4 (12 Janvier 2007)

Oui, tu pourrais, mais lorsque tu as un fichier t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; avec l'extension .ASP, &#231;a peut &#234;tre n'importe quoi: JPG, PDF, DOC....  

Je me demande si le souci ne vient pas de Safari qui ne nomme pas correctement le fichier.... As tu essay&#233; avec un autre navigateur?


----------



## vaikuntha (12 Janvier 2007)

J'utilise Firefox


----------



## DualG4 (12 Janvier 2007)

J'ai le m&#234;me souci sur Orange pour mes factures (avec Safari), et la seule solution que j'ai trouv&#233;, c'est de faire "Enregistrer Sous" et de changer l'extension.

Si avec Firefox le probl&#232;me existe, c'est  que cela doit venir de leurs sites alors.


----------

